# Throwing snow into the street



## beardown34

Just wondering -- what is the general thought on throwing snow from your driveway into the street -- BEFORE the plows have begun to run? Like if you found a window of opportunity after the snow stops falling, but before the plows have begun to run?

Obviously it's a no-no after the plows have cleared the street.


----------



## grandview

Your one of those people.Why? Put it on your lawn ,why put in in the street ,I've seen people do this and they put in on the left side and it gets pushed right back into the driveway.


----------



## dieselss

Never in the street. No no.


----------



## leolkfrm

only thing you can throw in a street is water, frozen not included


----------



## DieselSlug

I don't see why people do this. Some up here throw their ashes in piles in the road also. Just creates more of a driving hazard.


----------



## beardown34

grandview;1786275 said:


> Your one of those people.Why? Put it on your lawn ,why put in in the street ,I've seen people do this and they put in on the left side and it gets pushed right back into the driveway.


Want to get judgy? It's you're, not your. And no, I'm not. Every once in a while people ask hypothetical questions, even if its not what they themselves do. I have a robust enough snowthrower that I can throw the snow where I want it to go. I was just curious about the opinion from plow operators. Not being a commercial snow clearer or whatever they're called, I don't know if this practice causes plow operators any more work, if the street hasn't been plowed yet.


----------



## CashinH&P

If I see some one blowing snow into the street (before or after) the town plows have come by, I drop my plow and send the snow flying back into there driveway. I dont understand why people do this. Blowing snow into the road is a good way to kill some one.


----------



## JB1

Can't believe people even do this or ask to do this.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Great attitude.... Welcome to the site!


----------



## cartec01

Sorry beardown, this is a touchy subject for people, I'll explain the best I can to answer you.

Before it snows: Instant change in consistency of material being driven through... 
Lets say there is 3" of snow on the road. Driving in the snow is not overly hard like most people seem to think. Ok, you are one a street that in 3" of snow people are traveling at 30mph. (I do NOT think this is unrealistic) The 3" of snow has a certain consistency and you are moving along fine and your vehicle is behaving a certain way because of the 3" of snow and you are compensating for that. Now you come up to someone's "tailings" that they decided to blow into the street. You can't see it because it's white like everything else. Now when the vehicle hits the tailings, the forward resistance changes instantly, etc... and it can be a dangerous situation. You could lose control, or worse if somebody is oncoming you could instantly be pushed into their lane.
Now enter the professional plow truck operator who, like myself, after 10 plus hours straight of driving in the snow, might at that point be going faster then conditions warrant. (the best way I can put it) You can come to your own conclusion.

2. isn't it easier to blow the snow to the sides with each pass, then straight ahead? I suppose if the driveway was wider then long it isn't, but come on, it's your responsibility.

After it snows, it is kind of obvious why you shouldn't do it. I plow one drive that for some reason everybody in this street blows into the road, even after the road is plow. The drives are all about 30 feet apart. It is funny watching people try to go in the uphill direction on this street, but these same people blow it into the street the next storm. 
Also, for me I like to drive with my blade kind of low. If a road is clear at night and I am doing 45-50 between jobs with my blade about 4 inches off the ground, and I hit somebodies 7" tall windrow, well, lets just say I have turned around and pushed it straight back into their driveway more then once.


----------



## terrapro

The majority of everywhere it is illegal. Snow needs to stay on the property it fell on. The only exception is roadways need somewhere to put it so they put it on your property, get over it your wrong.


----------



## Camden

beardown34;1786286 said:


> Every once in a while people ask hypothetical questions, even if its not what they themselves do.


Right, riiiiight....just like the guy wanted to know if Viagra really works (he was asking for a friend, of course).


----------



## Snoviper

It is illegal here to put snow in the street, but I see lots of people do it.


----------



## grandview

Camden;1786543 said:


> Right, riiiiight....just like the guy wanted to know if Viagra really works (he was asking for a friend, of course).


So........


----------



## beardown34

Camden;1786543 said:


> Right, riiiiight....just like the guy wanted to know if Viagra really works (he was asking for a friend, of course).


Haha! Wait, nevermind. It's great that an established community of posters here is so dismissive of a genuine question. Especially when a comment from a plow driver vindictively burying someone's driveway is just conveniently ignored. Is that your domain for vigilante justice? What if that homeowner had a medical emergency and people couldn't get in or out of their driveway? Doesn't matter. You got to prove your point and then go home and post your exploits on an internet forum for others to pat you on your e-back.

I was asking a question out of curiousity. I figured the perspective from users of plowsite would be helpful.

I am not talking about maliciously going out of your way to make sure every flake of snow from your driveway ends up in the street. Put it this way: (1) I see most people clear snow to about 1-2 feet beyond the end of their driveway. (2) If you are using your snowthrower in a longitudinal path down your driveway towards the street, as most people do, then unless your chute can turn more than 90 degrees to the left or right of center, and actually throw snow backwards towards your lawn, then some of that snow is going to end up in the street. Ideally of course, most of that ends up still fairly close to the curb, but towards the end of a very snowy season, "the curb" is probably also extending into the street.

If you accept that points (1) and (2) are realistic occurrences, then wouldn't you rather have this extra snow in the street before the plows come by, rather than after?

I have a capable dual stage that allows me to go back over this snow that has ended up into the edges of the street and blow it back onto my lawn, but this cannot always be reasonably possible for those with shovels or single stage machines. As for the question about why not just always throw the snow to the right or left, if you've had experience with "average" single stage machines in heavier snow, you'd know that the machine absolutely throws snow better in the straight ahead direction, and is more likely to clog when throwing left or right.

I replied here to try to clarify my initial question and hypothetical scenario. If I can get some constructive information, then great. If this is just met with more cynicism and group speak, then seriously, I won't waste your time anymore and we can just let this thread die.


----------



## Northwind

You did ask " what is the general thought on throwing snow from your driveway into the street".


----------



## SnoFarmer

1 your adding snow to the street posses a added hazard.
It is much harder to drive threw.
Your actions make it harder for others to use the road.

Next, if your snow blower doesn't work well throwing the snow to the side but it does going forward.
You then need to change how you operate it.

Go from side to side...



beardown34;1786553 said:


> I was asking a question out of curiousity. I figured the perspective from users of plowsite would be helpful.
> 
> I have a capable dual stage that allows me to go back over this snow that has ended up into the edges of the street and blow it back onto my lawn, but this cannot always be reasonably possible for those with shovels or single stage machines. As for the question about why not just always throw the snow to the right or left, if you've had experience with "average" single stage machines in heavier snow, you'd know that the machine absolutely throws snow better in the straight ahead direction, and is more likely to clog when throwing left or right.


----------



## dieselss

If your that concerned over the snow going into.the street b/c your blower can't throw backwards then change your approach. Stop right before the end of the drive and turn the machine towards the parkway. So you should in theory only have 3 blower widths that are going horizontal and almost bo snow in the street


----------



## ServiceOnSite

beardown34;1786286 said:


> Want to get judgy? It's you're, not your. And no, I'm not. Every once in a while people ask hypothetical questions, even if its not what they themselves do. I have a robust enough snowthrower that I can throw the snow where I want it to go. I was just curious about the opinion from plow operators. Not being a commercial snow clearer or whatever they're called, I don't know if this practice causes plow operators any more work, if the street hasn't been plowed yet.


Yea so you're a troll and a grammar Nazi. Good for you.


----------



## RLM

It's illegal here to put snow in the road or even the right of way. Most companies (including us) do pile snow in the right of way though at the corner of the drive in the lawn. We have noticed though every year there are more & more companies that are just back dragging the drive into the road & either leaving the pile it the road there of smacking it once with the plow & driving away (spreading it in the road). It doesn't matter if the road is plowed or not they still do it. For what we have seen it is the same companies that are doing drives on the cheap. Unfortunately our market people purchase mainly based on price & the town doesn't do squat to enforce the law.


----------



## Antlerart06

Its a no no but I can say I have done it I blow it to edge depending on the wind. I have few east to west walks and high winds
in my face or blow with the wind I pick blowing with the wind


----------



## OldSchoolPSD

He's got the kind of attitude you would expect a guy who pushes his driveway out into the street to have. 

"Fawk the rest of the world I need my driveway clean"


----------



## edgeair

beardown34;1786553 said:


> Haha! Wait, nevermind. It's great that an established community of posters here is so dismissive of a genuine question. Especially when a comment from a plow driver vindictively burying someone's driveway is just conveniently ignored. Is that your domain for vigilante justice?


I doubt that is vindictive, and thats likely why nobody else commented because they feel the same way. If he blew it on the street, it should go back into his driveway. Thats just looking out for public safety. Besides, would it be vindictive if the city plow pushed it back into his driveway?

To the original question: No, don't do it. Its usually illegal, and if it isn't its a bad idea.

Theres no excuse to put it on the street, even if your snowblower won't go more than 90 degrees on the chute. If you are out of space, then pay someone to haul it away. There is NO excuse.


----------



## t.i.b

" Like if you found a window of opportunity after the snow stops falling, but before the plows have begun to run?"

has this ever happened? I've never seen or heard of a town waiting till it stopped snowing to start clearing the roads.


----------



## mercer_me

I plow roads with a Ford L9000 wheeler and when people plow snow into the road I have to slow down to a crawl because if I hit it at normal speed it wicked hard on the plow and truck. So, you can only imagine how it would be for somebody to hit a pile of snow with a car or even a pick up. NEVER PLOW SNOW INTO THE ROAD.


----------



## Grassman09

t.i.b;1786921 said:


> " Like if you found a window of opportunity after the snow stops falling, but before the plows have begun to run?"
> 
> has this ever happened? I've never seen or heard of a town waiting till it stopped snowing to start clearing the roads.


They do that here. Leave the side roads til the storm is almost over. Last storm we had here I didn't make the call early enuf for us to go out. Can never win.


----------



## cartec01

vigilante justice? Sure, sounds about right. Sick of people thinking they are better then anybody else? yep. Medical emergency? how about the ambulance and medics when they hit your stupid snow in the street? I gave you the number one reason not to do it and all you do is ***** about it. If you get a little in the street so what, your question was about blowing your drive into the street, not getting a little in the street when you do the end of your drive. 
vindictively burying someone's driveway? Yeah, just like how earlier this year I hit a pot hole so deep my glove box door broke off, and watching the guy behind me blow out his tire and seeing 2 other people up ahead changing their tires. I vindictively parked in front of the pot hole with my lights flashing (it was dark) wasting my time until the sheriff showed up to put up barricades. Or the countless driveways I vindictively plowed when I saw the elderly homeowners struggling. Or maybe when I pulled that lady out of the ditch that I found out when she was out that she was on her way to her sons funeral. Gosh, I am such an *******.
I have to plow 45 driveways and 10 commercial lots (sometimes more then once during a storm) and not put or leave snow in the street every time it snows and you're complaining about one frickin driveway and how hard it is not to put snow in the street? Single stage, two stage, 8 stage, with a frickin spoon it doesn't matter. Your question was fine, and I and some others gave you good answers. Then you argued and judged, so you brought this on yourself. Do you know how ridiculous your response that "it's too hard not to" really is, especially on a forum where most of the members move snow for a living?
You asked


----------



## MrBigStuff

>(2) If you are using your snowthrower in a longitudinal path down your driveway towards the street, as most people do

My snowblower is not limited to cartesian grid lines. It can travel on an angle and even do curves! You really should upgrade yours if it only travels in straight lines longitudinally or at right angles to the driveway.... 

When I get to the end of the driveway, I start curving it to follow the apron edge, this naturally throws the snow back onto MY property. When I get to the end of a pass, now in the street, I pivot to go at 90 degrees to the driveway, turn the chute and blow the snow to the other side of MY property. There is no reason to ever blow snow into the road...


----------



## Camden

MrBigStuff;1789417 said:


> >(2) If you are using your snowthrower in a longitudinal path down your driveway towards the street, as most people do
> 
> My snowblower is not limited to cartesian grid lines. It can travel on an angle and even do curves! You really should upgrade yours if it only travels in straight lines longitudinally or at right angles to the driveway....
> 
> When I get to the end of the driveway, I start curving it to follow the apron edge, this naturally throws the snow back onto MY property. When I get to the end of a pass, now in the street, I pivot to go at 90 degrees to the driveway, turn the chute and blow the snow to the other side of MY property. There is no reason to ever blow snow into the road...


Excellent post LOL

:laughing:


----------



## grandview

No problem here.


----------



## jasonv

beardown34;1786256 said:


> Just wondering -- what is the general thought on throwing snow from your driveway into the street -- BEFORE the plows have begun to run? Like if you found a window of opportunity after the snow stops falling, but before the plows have begun to run?
> 
> Obviously it's a no-no after the plows have cleared the street.


You know, funny thing happened this winter. I was getting to plowing my driveway, and the city plow truck came up. He was plowing the opposite side of the road. He stopped and gestured to me, so I stopped and asked him what's up... he told me to shove all the snow straight across the road and he'd disappear it into the bank. So I did, and he did. Actually stopped and waited for me to shove out my driveway.


----------



## cat320

When I worked on the town some one had done that on my route we just got done making one pass up and down and we where making another pass down the same road before we went on to the rest and me being the 2nd truck when we got to the house that dumped all the snow in the street I made sure to dig extra deep into the snow bank to dump miore snow in there driveway. nothing I hate more than people throwing it back into the road.I think shoveling or snowblowing into road is more offensive and worth a ticket more so than a plow truck pushing across the street long as they clean there windrows.


----------



## mercer_me

cat320;1792014 said:


> I think shoveling or snowblowing into road is more offensive and worth a ticket more so than a plow truck pushing across the street long as they clean there windrows.


If somebody pushes snow across the road once I understand it but, when they push across the road every storm it ends up building up and it comes out into the road and the bank is frozen so you can't push it back with the wing.


----------



## OldSchoolPSD

My favorite are the clowns around here who park on the street when it snows because they are too lazy to shovel their driveway. You'll see someone with a 3 car garage and 100' driveway park their Mercedes on the street. Lately the county has been ticketing them.


----------



## cat320

OldSchoolPSD;1792036 said:


> My favorite are the clowns around here who park on the street when it snows because they are too lazy to shovel their driveway. You'll see someone with a 3 car garage and 100' driveway park their Mercedes on the street. Lately the county has been ticketing them.


When I would come across those cars we would just get on the 2way and have them dispatch the police.


----------



## OldSchoolPSD

I have one driver who feels its his responsibility to make sure those people have plenty of digging left to do. While I think it's hilarious, I don't need that kind of liability. 

Here in Maryland you can only tow them on designated "snow emergency routes" Not to much to be done on county roads.


----------



## leigh

If you're going to push into street at least do it with style! This is our routine right in the middle of town. No problems for us, cops ,state trucks drive right by and never say a word.


----------



## jasonv

I think that the proper way to wrap up this thread is to say "it depends"....

Where you are (and what the rules are there),
What the others in the area are like (i.e., those involved in snow removal and those involved in enforcement),
The specific characteristics of the site where you are thinking of doing this (i.e., don't shove snow across the road straight into someone else's driveway -- that is just plain evil),
What *YOU* are like and how you plan to approach it (don't leave a mountain for someone else to clean up, make sure that what you do with it makes sense and isn't going to cause problems for someone else),
etc.

This website is fairly general and used by a lot of people right across the snowy part of north america -- northern US, and all of canada. The rules, expectations, and what is generally considered "acceptable" are not the same throughout.

In fact, there are places where what leigh suggested isn't just "acceptable", but is actually required, because the sidewalks in front of store fronts have to be cleared, and the only way for the city to actually do so is if you put the snow out on the road where they can get to it.

The best thing you can do, is be a decent person. If whatever you choose to do WILL NOT have an adverse impact on others, and you haven't built yourself a reputation for being a butt-hole, then (a) you probably won't have anyone becoming overly freaked out by what you're doing, and (b) if an enforcer does show up to give you a hard time, being DECENT to them goes a LONG way towards pushing the outcome of that in a direction that favors YOU. Police are people to -- they generally do NOT go out of their way to make your life miserable if you behave in a civilized manner. Bring out attitude, and they'll do everything they can to mess with you, despite the fact that it DOES increase the paperwork that THEY have to do. Making life difficult for YOU is more work for THEM than getting things straightened out on the street in a civilized manner.


----------



## SnoFarmer

IN fact, it's illegal in almost every state to place your snow into a road.

The sidewalk can have snow bermed up at the curb.
If the city places the snow on the sidewalk they are responsible for it and you will not be ticketed for not clearing the sidewalk.

The paper work is so minimal and it will not add a hardship to the offices writing the ticket.
it's there JOB.....

So, the cops didn't ticket you today and you have made it a "practice" to throw it into the street.
In fact, This does not change the liability associated with it.
In fact. Your still on the hook if something should happen.
From a car accident to a slip fall.



jasonv;1792283 said:


> In fact, there are places where what leigh suggested isn't just "acceptable", but is actually required, because the sidewalks in front of store fronts have to be cleared, and the only way for the city to actually do so is if you put the snow out on the road where they can get to it.
> 
> despite the fact that it DOES increase the paperwork that THEY have to do. Making life difficult for YOU is more work for THEM than getting things straightened out on the street in a civilized manner.


----------



## dieselss

It doesn't depend,,,,,its legal...period. throwing it in the street and leaving it is wrong... your instance is isolated and that's that. If the plow driver was having a good day and did that for you then so be it.


----------



## leigh

Knew I'd get a few feathers ruffled . Left out a few details! What you don't see is 4 plow trucks sitting ready to plow snow away from curb and windrow across the street to the other side of the one way street.We call it the "roundy round" We just continue around the city green and come back around a couple times.The other side is just grass,no buildings.We then salt the road and it ends up in perfect shape,no piles,ice or any evidence of any dumping of snow into street.Whole process takes less than 20 minutes for a 10" snowfall.Small storms are no issue, just snowblow into gutter and push it and blend into the curb.We're providing a safer parking situation. Majority of the time it's done in the wee hours of the morning.Back on topic,it's illegal to push snow into the street from private property,it's often unsightly,can cause accidents and shows a lack of planning on plowers part.One thing I could never figure out, why do home owners clear their driveway aprons and throw the snow into the street? Creating a icy mess when they have to drive over it everytime they pull out?


----------



## SnoFarmer

^ doesn't change anything.
It's still illegal.
and you also could be charged with any damage to the city street you may do, as your not supposed to be plowing it ether.


"it's illegal to push snow into the street from private property,"
also from the cities sidewalk on to the street.

It amazes me how some can justify it while condemning others for the same practice.


----------



## leigh

Sheesh! next you'll be telling me that I can't plow and sand my own street! Or last year when I dug out our street with backhoe (city never plowed,too much snow for trucks 38") . You have to be reasonable and understand the letter of the law and the spirit of the law.

"The letter of the law versus the spirit of the law is an idiomatic antithesis. When one obeys the letter of the law but not the spirit, one is obeying the literal interpretation of the words (the "letter") of the law, but not the intent of those who wrote the law. Conversely, when one obeys the spirit of the law but not the letter, one is doing what the authors of the law intended, though not necessarily adhering to the literal wording."
That being said, I'm guilty as charged:salute: I'm just a run of the mill hypocrite, do as I say, not what I do!:crying:


----------



## SnoFarmer

" You have to be reasonable and understand the letter of the law and the spirit of the law."


:laughing:

law...
Your argument would have been better fought if you used "intent"
and not the intentions of those who crafted the law but the intentions of the perp. 

because if i use the intentions of those who crafted it,
your intent means nothing.
then the reason you give is moot.
guilty.


----------



## leigh

SnoFarmer;1792793 said:


> " You have to be reasonable and understand the letter of the law and the spirit of the law."
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> law...
> Your argument would have been better fought if you used "intent"
> and not the intentions of those who crafted the law but the intentions of the perp.
> 
> because if i use the intentions of those who crafted it,
> your intent means nothing.
> then the reason you give is moot.
> guilty.


Shouldn't you be out ice fishing, playing pond hockey or mending your nets? At least I have an excuse for my impertinence , I'm a damn yankee


----------



## dieselss

Leigh. If you throw it in the street, then clear the whole street, then I see no problem with that. 
All the law points are valid, but I would see it as proactive. As far as damage to the street, ha. Can't prove or disprove who did or didn't do it.


----------



## leigh

dieselss;1792985 said:


> Leigh. If you throw it in the street, then clear the whole street, then I see no problem with that.
> All the law points are valid, but I would see it as proactive. As far as damage to the street, ha. Can't prove or disprove who did or didn't do it.


Just having a "little" fun with the topic! I think we all know what's acceptable in our areas. I certainly respect all of the views expressed, and actually think about how they affect me and my actions. At home my wife is the brains in our household, she says I'm just a "tool" to accomplish her wishes!Not so sure about being a "tool" though.


----------



## dieselss

An appendage even lol


----------



## SnoFarmer

leigh;1792886 said:


> Shouldn't you be out ice fishing, playing pond hockey or mending your nets? At least I have an excuse for my impertinence , I'm a damn yankee


I should be standing on the banks of the brule river...(today was the opener)
but... this winter has been so cold and snowy.
The water is still liquid ice, still way to cold for the trout to even think of entering the river from lake superior.

Damage to the street from your equipment, sure, the city was parked around the corner watching you.:waving:


----------



## jasonv

dieselss;1792320 said:


> It doesn't depend,,,,,its legal...period. throwing it in the street and leaving it is wrong... your instance is isolated and that's that. If the plow driver was having a good day and did that for you then so be it.


1) You don't know the laws here.
2) So what?
3) Who said anything about throwing snow into the road and leaving it?
4) Knowing the meaning of words before you use them is paramount to producing a statement that anyone can understand. I.e., what is "legal" vs "illegal".


----------



## dieselss

1) illegal or should read 
2) you brought up your once in a lifetime happening. You tell us so what? 
3) who said anything about not leaving it? 
You don't know the laws there either.


----------



## morrisj2

If you blow it on the street it will just end up at the end of your driveway and your neighbours driveway. You will just have to remove it again.

http://jmlandscaping.ca/snowplowing.html


----------



## Fannin76

beardown34;1786553 said:


> I have a capable dual stage that allows me to go back over this snow that has ended up into the edges of the street and blow it back onto my lawn, but this cannot always be reasonably possible for those with shovels or single stage machines. As for the question about why not just always throw the snow to the right or left, if you've had experience with "average" single stage machines in heavier snow, you'd know that the machine absolutely throws snow better in the straight ahead direction, and is more likely to clog when throwing left or right.


Why not go side to side then? Its the same amount of driveway? and throw it into the neighbors yard?


----------



## Broncslefty7

i got a written warning from a cop once for salting in front of an old mans car that was stuck on a hill. the cop was stuck behind him. i back down the hill salted and plowed it. 2 minute later at a red light the cop stops me and hands me a warning. that was newington ct. dont ever drop your blade there lol.


----------



## matts27

Broncslefty7;1822881 said:


> i got a written warning from a cop once for salting in front of an old mans car that was stuck on a hill. the cop was stuck behind him. i back down the hill salted and plowed it. 2 minute later at a red light the cop stops me and hands me a warning. that was newington ct. dont ever drop your blade there lol.


That cop needs a warning, cop cars still say to protect and serve, last I saw! He shoulda bought you a coffee and thanked you for trying to keep the roads safe.

Matt


----------



## gasjr4wd

Sometimes cops do stupid things. Sometimes they just want to prove something.


----------



## Daddyworbucks

I just believe it's more rude than anything it may be a minimal hazard in addition to the already hazardous conditions. It to me just speaks to a persons sense of entitlement.


----------



## aaron580

Lets put it this way, every winter, we have a neighbor that lives down the road on our 1 lane road on top of the hill that ALWAYS pushes his snow (and leaves) into the road with his stupid quad. Last year, I let it go. THIS year… with my 9'2 DXT V plow, somebody MIGHT end up with a 10ft pile of snow at the end of his driveway if I see a bunch of snow in the street… Darn the luck! :laughing:


----------



## gmcdan

Heres one I did 2 years ago when we got pounded, they county / city plowed the main road and left a deep pile across a un plowe road perpendicular to the one they just plowed right near my driveway .

cars were getting stuck at the stop sign were the city plow made a pile , in order to see if any vehicles were coming you had to drive up to the pile then they had to back way up and make a run to get through the pile hoping no vehicles were coming fom the right or left 55 mph road . I saw a few people doing this with young kids in the car and decided to clear a spot so cars had a place to stop without having to run through a blind intersection with a possibility of pulling out in front of vehicle doing 55 . I know what I did was illegal but what I saw could have been deadly .


----------



## gasjr4wd

gmcdan;1849935 said:


> I know what I did was illegal but what I saw could have been deadly .


Looks like we got your stupid cop.
A few weeks ago I was sitting next to my porch. A neighbor's kid hits me in the back of the head with a soccer ball and knocks me senseless. They ask for the ball back and I say, not now maybe later. (yep, I was out. Lost about an hour.)
I get charged with theft.
Lawyers are telling me law is open to interpretation.
Sometimes cops do stupid crap.


----------

